# secure login manager on a Yahoo sitebuilder website



## jober (Apr 20, 2007)

I am using Sitebuilder to build my website. I want to close my website to subscriptions only and need a secure ligin manager to do that. All the secure login manager software I tried is not compatible to Yahoo Sitebuilder. Please help me?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

It isn't really possible considering Yahoo's sitebuilder doesn't support many file extensions. It doesn't have the support to make a secure login. You would need to find hosting that supports something called PHP. It is a coding language that will allow you to make secure logins.


----------

